# Qu'à cela ne tienne (tenir)



## Kane

Hola

¿Cómo puedo traducir esta frase?
Qu'à cela ne tienne!, dit-il en lui adressant un clin d’œil. 

¡Que no quede por eso!, dijo dirigiéndole un guiño.
¡No pasa nada!, dijo dirigiéndole un guiño.
¡Eso no es un problema!, dijo dirigiéndole un guiño.

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

No sé si es la mejor expresión, pero solo la primera corresponde a la frase en francés. "Que no sea eso un inconveniente", "que no sea eso un impedimento". Las otras dos no dan el mismo significado.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De acuerdo con lprf, tan sólo cambiaría el orden de los elementos:
- ¡Qué por eso no quede!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Hola.
Totalmente de acuerdo con Martine: "¡Que por eso no quede!"
Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con el *que por eso no quede* que también se suele usar en la forma *por eso que no quede*.

Por otro lado, si de lo que se trate depende del locutor, este también podría decir: 

*¡Por mí que no quede! Le dijo, guiñándole un ojo.*


----------



## dicomec

Creo que ese modismo quiere decir :  No te preocupes, dijo, guiñandole un ojo.  Never mind.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Kane

Muchísimas gracias a todos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous ! 

Necesito encontrar un equivalente de la expresión: "*qu'à cela ne tienne* !".

El diccionario de WR no recoge la expresión, por lo cual será útil recogerla en un hilo.

Qu'à cela ne tienne ! = si es por eso, no se preocupe, tiene fácil arreglo; que esto no sea un obstáculo.

El Larousse propone: *por eso que no quede*.

No está nada mal, la verdad. Pero me pregunto si siempre se podría traducir así, o si otras variantes podrían valer también.

Sacado del CNRTL:
*d)* _Qu'à cela ne tienne_. Que telle chose ne constitue pas un empêchement. _Domaine de la rue, collectif par destination, dira-t-on. Qu'à cela ne tienne! Franchissons le mur de la vie privée, de la vie la plus privée, celui du cabinet de toilette_ (Huyghe, _Dialog. avec visible_, 1955, p. 42).

No hay problema; ¿dónde está el problema?; fácil; nada, no se preocupe...

Ex:

- Je ne pourrai pas venir chez vous, il y a grève de métro.
- Qu'à cela ne tienne! Je passerai vous chercher en voiture.

A ver si me podéis dar soluciones para esta expresión. 

Bisous et merci d'avance,

Gévy


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

En el diccionario Larousse bilingüe lo único que proponen es *da igual. *
En realidad en francés podríamos usar otras expresiones más usuales como *peu importe* que se aproximarían más a todas estas sugerencias españolas.

Seguiré buscando.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou, Pipas:

La proposition du Larousse que je donnais est celle du Grand Larousse bilingue 2007.

Ils ont amélioré de beaucoup les traductions proposées, je trouve.


Cela dit, "peu importe" ne donne pas l'idée qu'une solution, un remède immédiats vont être proposés, alors que "qu'à cela ne tienne", si. Le sens des deux expressions est le même (pas grave) , mais il y a cette différence que j'aimerais pouvoir rendre.

Merci de tout coeur, bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tanto la expresión francesa como la española, aluden a que no se dejará de hacer algo a causa del incumplimiento de alguien o de la falta de algo. 

La diferencia entre las dos expresiones es que la francesa, por lo general, es invariable, mientras que la española admite variantes: por mí que no quede, por dinero que no quede, por agua que no quede, etc. 

Por lo demás, no se me ocurre ninguna otra expresión que no sea la de  *por eso que no quede*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

Pues no sé, si decimos por ejemplo :

Tu veux réussir ton examen ? Qu'à cela ne tienne ! Étudie !

No podríamos poner "por eso que no quede", o si sí, no veo cómo se pondría entonces.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Gévy*.

Bueno, en verdad no sé por qué no:

- ¿Quieres aprobar tu examen? ¡Por eso que no quede! ¡Estudia!

También se podría usar una de las posibles variantes:

- ¿Quieres aprobar tu examen? ¡Que no quede por eso! ¡Estudia, holgazán!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola de nuevo Gévy,

Traduciría tu frase de la siguiente manera, conservando *por eso que no quede*:

¿Quieres aprobar tu examen? *Por ti que no quede* ¡estudia!

?????


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor y Pipas:

¡Genial! No sé por qué, pero me bloqeaba totalmente con el uso que no fuera con sustantivo. Y veía, para este último caso, fórmulas como: de ti depende / en tus manos está, etc.

Mil gracias a los dos, sois unos soletes. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

Hola!!
comment traduire en espagnol: "qu´à cela ne tienne!"
voici le contexte:
"il convaincra l´opinion publique americaine mais pas les nations unies. qu´à cela ne tienne! Le 20 mars 2003 GB déclenche la seconde guerre du Golfe."

Gracias de antemano,
Saludos,
P.


----------



## rolandbascou

No importa, que más da ...


----------



## fragnol123

_Pero eso no es un inconveniente_
_Pero eso no le supone ningún problema..._

Un saludo.


----------



## Augie March

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos sobre una expresión, no abran uno nuevo,  gracias.​
Hola a todos,

Tengo problemas con una expresión que me aparece en el siguiente párrafo:

"Héraclès dut, pour commencer, aller combatre le terrible lion de Némée, qui terrorisait la région. Sa peau était, dit-on, si épaisse qu'une flèche ne pouvait la percer. *Qu'à cela ne tienne!* Héraclès l'étrangle de ses bras puissants..."

¿Significa algo así como: ¡Nada que no tuviera solución/pudiera arreglarse!?

¿Cómo la traduciríais?

Agradezco cualquier comentario


----------



## Gévy

Hola Augie march:

Como verás esta pregunta ya había sido planteada al foro y fue contestada, creo que con ello ya tendrás la respuesta que buscas para tu frase. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pali1985

Hola a todos:
Yo soy de Chile, y personalmente la frase "que por eso no quede" tiene un contexto diferente al de "qu'à cela ne tienne", yo utilizaría algo como "¡qué no es nada!", que me parece mucho más natural y no necesita un contexto como sí "que por eso no quede" necesita (no puedo lanzar de la nada eso, ¿que no quede qué?).
Bueno, es mi aporte, saludos a todos

pAblO


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pablo:

"¡Qué no es nada!", ¿así, con acento en la e de que? ¿Y qué quiere decir exactamente, cómo se emplea? ¿Puedes darnos ejemplos, por fa?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pali1985

Hola Gévy:
Sí, qué lleva tilde en la é (qué va acentuado en interrogación y exclamación).
Es una forma de decir "no es importante", "qué más da", "no importa"; está diciendo que no es importante (no ser nada = no tener importancia)

Ej: van dos amigos y uno cae, el otro dice: "¿vamos al hospital, tal vez necesites un chequeo", a lo que el accidentado responde: "¡qué no es nada! ha sido un pequeño golpe".

Eso, "qué no es nada", lo definiría como expresión de algo banal, poco importante, sin importancia, sin significancia.

Tal vez lo que te dificulta es la doble negación ¿no?, "no ser nada" (como "no venir nadie", "no estar ninguno", etc.)

Bueno, espero que mi explicación cumpla con su objetivo, aclarar dudas, si no, me lo haces saber.

Ciao!!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



pali1985 said:


> Hola Gévy:
> Sí, qué lleva tilde en la é (qué va acentuado en interrogación y exclamación).
> Es una forma de decir "no es importante", "qué más da", "no importa"; está diciendo que no es importante (no ser nada = no tener importancia)


 
Me parece que la expresión que propones no significa lo mismo.

¡Que no es nada! = Mais ce n'est rien!

Por otra parte, me parece que de acuerdo con la RAE, no lleva tilde:



> 17*. *conj. Precede a oraciones no enlazadas con otras. _¡Que sea yo tan desdichado!_ _Que vengas pronto._ _Que me place._


----------



## pali1985

Hola:

En ningún momento dije que esta fuera una traducción literal, es más, dejé claro que era una expresión cotidiana equivalente (por lo menos en mi dialecto). Existen muchas expresiones diferentes para una misma idea, que según sea el caso tendrán una connotación o tono distinto, que en este caso es la poca trascendencia.

Si todas las expresiones tuvieran un equivalente exacto en otro idioma, creo que este foro no sería de gran ayuda. 

Sobre la tilde en la "e", también mencioné que es una exclamación, además en la oración que escribí esta utilizada como interjección en una oración que expresa negación, que siempre lleva tilde.

*4.     * pron. excl. Agrupado con un nombre sustantivo o seguido de la  preposición _de_ y un nombre sustantivo, encarece la naturaleza,  cantidad, calidad, intensidad, etc., de algo.  ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¡Qué tiempo de placeres y de burlas! ¡Qué de pobres  hay en este lugar!_

*qué.* *  1.     * interj. U. para  expresar negación y ponderación.


----------



## Pinairun

pali1985 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En ningún momento dije que esta fuera una traducción literal, es más, dejé claro que era una expresión cotidiana equivalente (por lo menos en mi dialecto). Existen muchas expresiones diferentes para una misma idea, que según sea el caso tendrán una connotación o tono distinto, que en este caso es la poca trascendencia.
> 
> Si todas las expresiones tuvieran un equivalente exacto en otro idioma, creo que este foro no sería de gran ayuda.
> 
> Sobre la tilde en la "e", también mencioné que es una exclamación, además en la oración que escribí esta utilizada como interjección en una oración que expresa negación, que siempre lleva tilde.
> 
> *4. *pron. excl. Agrupado con un nombre sustantivo o seguido de la preposición _de_ y un nombre sustantivo, encarece la naturaleza, cantidad, calidad, intensidad, etc., de algo. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¡Qué tiempo de placeres y de burlas! ¡Qué de pobres hay en este lugar!_
> 
> *qué.* *1. *interj. U. para expresar negación y ponderación.


 
No es el mismo "que" el de ¡Que no es nada!, ¡Que no vengas!, ¡Que te calles!, que el de ¡Qué maravilla! o ¡Qué listo eres!, ¡Qué caballo tan hermoso!

En los primeros ejemplos citados, _que_ (conjunción) introduce una oración de mandato, advertencia, deseo..., pero en los segundos, _qué_ es un adjetivo exclamativo que pondera el significado del adjetivo o sustantivo que le sigue.

Aunque muchas veces los confundimos.
Un saludo


----------



## Fouinard

Hola:

"...*que no por eso se quede*"


----------



## pali1985

De todas formas me gustaría destacar que si se utilizara la expresión "que no por eso se quede" en Chile (no si en el resto de Latinoamérica) no se comprendería.


----------



## chlapec

Fouinard said:


> Hola:
> 
> "...*que no por eso se quede*"


 
Esto ya es el rizo rizado. Fouinard, yo nunca lo he oído decir así...


----------



## isanjulian

OTRA PREGUNTA RELACIONADA CON EL VERBO TENIR

Como se podría traducir la siguiente expresión:

*Qu'à cela ne tienne*

He aquí el contexto:

Le lendemain j'ai embarqué dans un gros coucou qui assurait la liaison jusqu'à Saint-Pierre. Théoriquement, une voiture de location m'attendait sur place mais le lecteur de carte de crédit du loueur ne fonctionnait pas (ce qui arrive souvent sur l'île) et je n'avais pas d'euros sur moi. Qu'à cela ne tienne, on m'a remis les clés, sans poser la moindre question. J'ai très vite compris que j'allais me sentir bien dans cet endroit...
*SOURCE:* http://www.courrierinternational.com/article/2006/07/20/dans-les-brumes-de-saint-pierre-et-miquelon (Citar la fuente es obligatorio, norma 4. Gévy, moderadora)

Perdonen la interrupción y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## isanjulian

Si. 
Con eso es más que suficiente.

Muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## totor

Ahora que veo tu respuesta de hoy a moi_mamimi, Gévy, remitiendo a este hilo, me doy cuenta de que en éste no aparecen las versiones 'allende los mares'  , ya que la que se lleva el premio de las aquí propuestas (que por eso no quede, y variantes) me temo que es inentendible en hispanoamérica.

En estas regiones del hemisferio sur, creo que las que más se aproximan de todas son:


Kane said:


> ¡Eso no es un problema!





lpfr said:


> "Que no sea eso un inconveniente", "que no sea eso un impedimento"


 y


fragnol123 said:


> _Pero eso no es un inconveniente_


y a mi juicio también estas otras:

¡A no preocuparse!
Eso no le hace.
 Eso no importa.
Lo arreglamos enseguida.


----------



## totor

Y après la mort le médecin, como de costumbre  , también las tuyas:


Gévy said:


> si es por eso, no se preocupe, tiene fácil arreglo; que esto no sea un obstáculo.


----------



## Gepo

Otra opción es la pregunta retórica "*¿Qué problema hay?*", que sobreentiende "ninguno, porque puede solucionarse".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Gepo said:


> Otra opción es la pregunta retórica "*¿Qué problema hay?*", que sobreentiende "ninguno, porque puede solucionarse".


Gévy ya  proponía algo similar en su día (post 8) pero no estoy muy segura porque en francés también decimos _et alors, où est le problème ? _y para mí, hay un matiz de "recochineo" en ambos idiomas que no veo en _qu'à cela ne tienne. _


----------



## swift

El diccionario de WR contiene dos traducciones, de momento:
qu'à cela ne tienne
_¡No importa! expr
¡No pasa nada! expr
_
Lo cierto es que se puede mejorar bastante esa entrada. Por ahora solo diré que lo de _que por eso no quede_ solo ha de entenderse en las hablas insulares y peninsulares del español europeo; en América, dicha expresión suena rara y resultaría incomprensible.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

swift said:


> El diccionario de WR contiene dos traducciones, de momento:
> qu'à cela ne tienne
> _¡No importa! expr
> ¡No pasa nada! expr
> _
> Lo cierto es que se puede mejorar bastante esa entrada. Por ahora solo diré que lo de _que por eso no quede_ solo ha de entenderse en las hablas insulares y peninsulares del español europeo; en América, dicha expresión suena rara y resultaría incomprensible.



Comparto y propongo, temeroso, algo que decimos mucho en Argentina:

_¡Ningún drama!
_
(Una o dos décadas atrás, los jóvenes decían/decíamos hasta el hartazgo -a punto de que había un programa de rock con ese nombre-, en el mismo sentido: _¿Cuál es? _Pero creo, aunque lo digo sin demasiadas pruebas, que ha ido cayendo en desuso).


----------

